# Golf on Grand Cayman



## momala1 (Jun 1, 2007)

There has been so much great and valuable info. re: GC and Morritts Grand these past few weeks, thank you to all contributers!  I did not think I had any questions that were not answered until my husband and sons asked "what about golf?"  They usually bring their shoes and rent clubs, but from what I can gather the only courses are on the other side of the island.  I don't have a problem with them dropping me off on 7-mile beach for the day, but can anyone recommend the best place for them to play, how to make reservations, etc.  Any info would be greatly appreciated!  
By the way, sorry I don't contribute more  (I guess I'm shy that way)... but I do check in everyday for the past few years to see what everyone else has to say!  Again, thank you to all contributers!


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 2, 2007)

The Links at Safe Haven (the following is from the Reef Resort's Blog):

Rates are US $40 for 9 holes and US $70 for 18 holes for all non-members who may book tee times 24 hours in advance. A 24 hour cancellation policy is in effect.

*Important note : the Links does not yet have golf carts back, so golfers must walk the course.*

A limited number of rental clubs area available on on a first come, first serve basis for US $35 per set whether you are playing 9 or 18 holes.

The course is still closed on Tuesday and Wednesday every week with tee times starting at 8am on weekdays (Mon, Thurs, Fri) and 7:30am on the weekends.

Golfers must have a starting time to play and we require that all players wear proper golf attire (collared shirts).​Call the Links at 949-5988.​


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm also interested in golfing at Grand Cayman.  I've found very little info and the website at the Links at Safehaven isn't very helpful.  How is the condition of the course?


----------



## Eric in McLean (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone can report on the status of the Safehaven links?


----------



## TomCayman (Sep 26, 2007)

The Links is having a members meeting tonight, but it is an open secret that the Ritz is going to take control, possibly as early as November... and that means no golf for non-Ritz guests


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 27, 2007)

Just another reason to dislike The Ritz!


----------



## Caladezi (Sep 27, 2007)

TomCayman said:


> The Links is having a members meeting tonight, but it is an open secret that the Ritz is going to take control, possibly as early as November... and that means no golf for non-Ritz guests



Hey Tom- What have you heard about The Ritz taking over Rum Point and closing it to the public?


----------



## Eric in McLean (Sep 27, 2007)

Is Safehaven open for play now?  I'm going to Grand Cayman for Thanksgiving.  No point in bringing clubs if there's no 18 hole course!


----------



## Eric in McLean (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got this:

Good Morning Eric,

Can you please let me know your dates of travel.  The golf course has just
been sold and I am unable to comment on anything past October 26th at this
time.  Please let me know your dates of travel and I will try my best to
provide you the current information.

Cheers,

Sean Wilson
C.P.G.A. Professional
Director of Golf
The Links at Safehaven
P.O. Box 1311 GT
Grand Cayman
Cayman Islands, BWI


----------



## TexasSunshine (Jun 23, 2008)

*Golf on GC*

We will be going to the Morritt's Grand Sept 14-21. Can anyone give me some information on tee times and golf on GC?


----------



## caddie (Jun 27, 2008)

There are three courses on the island, but only one of them is 18 holes. The Links at Safehaven is the 18-hole course but it has been renamed the North Sound Club. Look for it under both names. It is -- or should be -- open to the public but has been the subject of some controversy because it is right next to the Ritz golf course and there has been some talk of making it private. The nine holes at the Ritz is called Blue Tip and was designed by Greg Norman. It is supposed to be for Ritz guests only, but given the time of year you'll be going, perhaps they would allow outside play. The other nine-hole course is at the Hyatt. It was designed by Jack Nicklaus and the idea was to play the "Cayman'' ball which travels shorter distances. But you can play it as regulation course with a regular ball and just play the nines twice.

All three courses are on the 7 Mile Beach side of the island and a good trip from Morritt's. I'm a golf lover, but I think you have to really, really want to play in order to take a day in Cayman to play golf. So much else to do. But those are the choices.


----------



## TexasSunshine (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

